# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Ray Jackson fans rejoice!

## mrmando

It's the 40th anniversary of Rod Stewart's _Every Picture Tells a Story,_ the album that introduced us to "Maggie May" and "Mandolin Wind."

----------

